# Cooter & Daisy playing



## Lewelling'sE.T.Dingos (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Please try again, I can only see the horrid little red x. I'm looking forward to seeing your pups as I'm really interested to see what American Dingoes look like! Thanks. 
Oh sorry, I forgot, (I'm so rude sometimes), welcome to the site, glad to have you!


----------

